# Solo rides



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 13, 2015)

For whatever reason, I have yet to connect with a group to ride trail with in my area. I'm a member of the a greater Portland nemba chapter but haven't been to any of their group rides. I think I'm intimidated since I'm slow and not a strong technical rider. I've got stamina for days but skill...not so much. 

Anyway. 

Most of my riding is fairly local and solo. I was contemplating doing some trips up to Sugarloaf since I hear the building is incredible right now. The downside is, I worry about being in such a remote area solo. 

Anyone done anything similar? KT doesn't count because there are a lot of bikers around and, for whatever reason, it doesn't feel anything like being up in the Valley. (Probably because Burke proper is so close)


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2015)

Jump in on some group rides!  You're a plenty strong enough rider to handle group rides down here, I have to imagine your chapter has similar level rides.

I do plenty of solo riding, but always in an area that I'm familiar with.  I'd be nervous about venturing out in an unknown remote area too.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 15, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Jump in on some group rides!  You're a plenty strong enough rider to handle group rides down here, I have to imagine your chapter has similar level rides.



That's my biggest fear...the macho meter thing. I worry that I will get lumped in with some high-octane bro's that I can't keep up with and they will ruin the experience. (if that makes sense)  It doesn't help that my ride yesterday was morale crushing.


----------

